# PA Newbie



## 88jeeper (Aug 7, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the fold. I'm a relative newbie from SE PA myself. I joined Wapiti Archers in Ft.Washington late last year. Great group of guys there. Most of the guys there shoot traditional. They have a public 3D shoot tomorrow if you're interested. It starts at 7:00.


----------



## My-Time (Mar 21, 2009)

:welcome: *TO AT*..


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Slide (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome! Welcome! You will find some great info at A.T., but most of all some fine people!!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to at. Glad to have ya.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* rant. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard!:wave:


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT. You`ll like it here!:hello2:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*Welcome!*

Welcome to AT. You will be impressed at the information and shooters you can associate with on AT.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:welcome:


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Good to have you here, enjoy!


----------

